# gas coming out tank vent tube on 2015 sportsman 570 eps



## bullochboy (Apr 5, 2017)

my 2015 sportsman 570 starts spitting gas out the tank vent tube,even when the tank is almost empty. i can understand how fumes can condensate creating liquid to come out the vent line. ive checked the tube for kinks and its clear enough i can blow back into the tank with the cap off. i run non ethanol or if i cant find non-ethanol ill run 93 octane. not sure what else to do other vented cap. any help? please and thank you


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

In other machines this indicates a bad vent check valve. Very common on machines that have been over filled many times.


----------



## bullochboy (Apr 5, 2017)

i blew back through the vent tube and it seemed clear


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bullochboy said:


> i blew back through the vent tube and it seemed clear


 Yeah but can you suck air _*from*_ the tank...if so, that's a bad check valve.


----------

